
5 reasons creative geniuses like Einstein, Twain and Zuckerberg had messy desks - paulpauper
https://www.canva.com/learn/creative-desks/
======
gregmorton
Zuckerberg a genius?

~~~
tklinux
pure bull

------
sidcool
There is one odd one out here.

